# My Cockatiel is madly in love.



## Ruth n Jersey (Jul 4, 2016)

I let my Cockatiel out most of the day when I am home or on our porch when the weather is nice. He usually sits on my shoulder wherever I go but when I go into the room where I have my computer he can't wait to fly down to my stuffed bunny and gaze into her eyes. He will sit for a very long time doing that. My Grandfather made the little chair for me when I was small and my mom gave me the bunny a few years before she passed away.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2016)

Adorable Ruth!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 4, 2016)

Very sweet, love this!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 4, 2016)

Awwww...that's so sweet!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jul 4, 2016)

Awwwwwww thank you for sharing


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 5, 2017)

This cockatiel is not that thrilled Ruth, hope you little one is doing well these days! :love_heart:


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks SeaBreeze for the video. That cockatiel is the spitting image of my Kirby, attitude and all. He is doing quite well but a few weeks ago we had a close call. Every morning I let him out and he usually sits on my shoulder or on the top of his cage for most of the day. I get so use to him being there and this particular morning I had an extra messy bag of garbage and I heard the garbage truck coming. I dashed out of the house,dumped the garbage and decided to check on my flowers in the front yard. I only realized he was sitting on my shoulder when I was a few feet from the door. By the time I got in the house my legs were like rubber. I didn't calm down for hours. Kirby could have cared less but if he had flown to a tree I doubt I could have gotten him back. Sometimes he comes when I whistle but I think he would have gotten scared and kept on flying. I shudder just writing this. At least we had a happy ending.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 6, 2017)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> Thanks SeaBreeze for the video. That cockatiel is the spitting image of my Kirby, attitude and all. He is doing quite well but a few weeks ago we had a close call. Every morning I let him out and he usually sits on my shoulder or on the top of his cage for most of the day. I get so use to him being there and this particular morning I had an extra messy bag of garbage and I heard the garbage truck coming. I dashed out of the house,dumped the garbage and decided to check on my flowers in the front yard. I only realized he was sitting on my shoulder when I was a few feet from the door. By the time I got in the house my legs were like rubber. I didn't calm down for hours. Kirby could have cared less but if he had flown to a tree I doubt I could have gotten him back. Sometimes he comes when I whistle but I think he would have gotten scared and kept on flying. I shudder just writing this. At least we had a happy ending.



Whew, Ruth!

Thank goodness he stayed with you.

I had a teil just like yours and SB's video made me miss him a little, in a good way.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 6, 2017)

So glad your Kirby didn't get loose Ruth, I know you'd feel terrible and maybe never get him back.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 2, 2017)

Too funny! I bet he loves it because it's comfortable too.  He's a pretty bird Ruth...how long have you had him?


----------



## CindyLouWho (Dec 2, 2017)

Awww.....so cute


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 2, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Too funny! I bet he loves it because it's comfortable too.  He's a pretty bird Ruth...how long have you had him?


 I have had Kerby for about 14 years. I rescued him from a garage sale with two others that died a couple of years ago. I was told he was 2 or 3 when I got him. They came in a tiny cramped cage and the water was so foul the whole car smelled by the time I got home. I dropped them off and immediately went to the store and bought a very large cage. I didn't want them to spend another night in those conditions. I wanted to give the owners a piece of my mind but thought better of it. If I got her mad she may not have sold them to me and that would have been worse.


----------



## Granny B. (Dec 2, 2017)

Sweet, Ruth!  You sound like a real animal lover.  Kerby is very fortunate to have a "mom" like you.


----------



## jujube (Dec 2, 2017)

Ahhh, true love knows no boundaries.....   He doesn't know she's a stuffed bunny; to him, she just the girl of his dreams.


----------

